# Norway as a sailing country



## Simon Broersma (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

My name is Simon from the netherlands. I joined this forum today to get in contact with norwegians to ask about their country and what kind of demands one should ask from their seaworthy sailing yachts. 

Questions I would have is about insurance (lot's of rocks) availability of marina's and harbors during specific seasons. Brands of yachts people would use there, Mälmo's Halberg rassey's and other amazing scandinavian brands I'm sure but maybe also brands like bavaria's. I would like to know how Norwegians rate yachts in general for their country and nordic countries in general. Part of this is general interest, part of this is the ambition to experience this myself. The reason I wish to get in contact with norwegians is that it's known that norwegians would be outgoing people who appreciate the nature their country has to offer. Therefore it stands to reason some of you will be happy to inform me 

I look forward to replies! To any questions or remarks you will receive swift response.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Simon,



Simon Broersma said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> My name is Simon from the netherlands. I joined this forum today to get in contact with norwegians to ask about their country and what kind of demands one should ask from their seaworthy sailing yachts.


I don't know who many Norwegians we are here - but I would like to help.
My home waters are close to Oslo.
The cruising ground is primarily the Norwegian South(East) cost and the Swedish West coast.



Simon Broersma said:


> Questions I would have is about insurance (lot's of rocks)


Don't understand this question - navigation is about not hitting rocks 
My insurance cover whole Northern Europe (I think Svalbard is excluded - but I don't plan to go there 
Our waters are easy to navigate
- No moving sandbanks
- No tide to speak of (in the south, more the farther North you go)
- Well charted and marked waters (day & night)
- In summer the night is short



Simon Broersma said:


> availability of marina's and harbors during specific seasons.


We have lots of natural harbors, some can be cramped in the summer season but there is always room for one more.

The towns have guest harbors - they can get filled up some evenings.

Most people sail only in the summer and some places will be non-navigable in winter due to ice.

But some sail all year around, but you need to take some extra precautions.

As for availability of permanent berths - the availability depends on location - you would have to check.



Simon Broersma said:


> Brands of yachts people would use there, Mälmo's Halberg rassey's and other amazing scandinavian brands I'm sure but maybe also brands like bavaria's.


Among newer boats I think Bavaria is the most popular sailboat brand.
Other popular brands are Hanse, Benetau, Jeanneau

The expensive Swedish boats are not so many Malö, Halberg rassey
X-yacths from Denmark are also among the popular boats in the upper price range.



Simon Broersma said:


> I would like to know how Norwegians rate yachts in general for their country and nordic countries in general. Part of this is general interest,


I'm not sure I understand this question, but I'l try..
Generally sailing in Norway don't involve long offshore sails without sheltered waters.
Going along the coast we have long stretches where you can sail inshore (that is part of the fun sailing here)



Simon Broersma said:


> part of this is the ambition to experience this myself. The reason I wish to get in contact with norwegians is that it's known that norwegians would be outgoing people who appreciate the nature their country has to offer. Therefore it stands to reason some of you will be happy to inform me


I made this post in another forum a while ago, it's worth looking at Cruising in Norway (south)

Maps here: http://kart.kystverket.no/default.aspx?gui=1&lang=1
in the left menu 
In zoom to area select "Aust agder" and 
open "Sjøkart" (sea chart) and select the first check box
Then you can start zooming in on the south coast "Sørlandet"



Simon Broersma said:


> I look forward to replies! To any questions or remarks you will receive swift response.


----------



## Simon Broersma (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you very much for your response! Your blog is great! I love the pictures, you live in a beautiful country!

It is a more sailing friendly country then they made me believe! I looked into insurance and some companies will not insure you when you sail a semi-extreme condition proof yacht like a bavaria up there. Yachts with aluminum build hull's would be a different story.. I guess it has cost them a lot in the past.. Unlucky for us...

I understand from your reply those heavy duty sailing yachts are not very popular in Norway? Somebody even told me that when you sail a classical sailing yacht with aluminum hull in Norwegians would look at it as if it is a fishing boat :laugher For a dutch person this comment is hilarious! 

I am very curious to know how you think about this  Perhaps a little discussion in private messaging?

Unless any of you other's like to join in of course! My opinion is that there is no sailing yacht as beautiful as an Aluminum build, classic sailing yacht like one from the architect Koopmans (senior). Yes I am a proud Dutch man sorry


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Simon Broersma said:


> Thank you very much for your response! Your blog is great! I love the pictures, you live in a beautiful country!


It's not my blog - it's another sailing forum.



Simon Broersma said:


> It is a more sailing friendly country then they made me believe!


Who?

What have you been told?

We see some Dutch flagged boats here every year, not many of those are heavy duty boats.

We had some bad press a time ago because someone left the boat in Norway over the winter and received a WAT bill. But the rules are changed as a result of this so it shouldn't be a problem now.

But I must admit..
I once spent a night in a natural harbor with a Dutch motor yacht anchored close. It was a light nice summer night.
And the needed to start the generator to watch TV all evening pestering the surrounding boats with noise & exhaust....
If TV was that important they could have stayed in a harbor with shore power...uke



Simon Broersma said:


> I looked into insurance and some companies will not insure you when you sail a semi-extreme condition proof yacht like a bavaria up there. Yachts with aluminum build hull's would be a different story.. I guess it has cost them a lot in the past.. Unlucky for us...


You need to define semi-extreme conditions..

Norway is a long country with a long coastline and there is large span in weather conditions over the year (Summer is very different from winter)
Winter can be harsh especially in West and North
On the South(East) the winter is more benign but ice can be a problem at some times/places.

We have plenty of insurance companies insuring boats in Norway.
Pantaenius in Denmark offer insurance coverage for normal boats in Norway Come what may!



Simon Broersma said:


> I understand from your reply those heavy duty sailing yachts are not very popular in Norway? Somebody even told me that when you sail a classical sailing yacht with aluminum hull in Norwegians would look at it as if it is a fishing boat :laugher For a dutch person this comment is hilarious!


You will find all kinds of boats here, but not many heavy duty boats.

We don't have the same tradition as you building boats in steel and aluminium

But I don't think we are particularly snobbish with regards to boats.



Simon Broersma said:


> I am very curious to know how you think about this  Perhaps a little discussion in private messaging?


Don't think you are allowed to do PM's here before making enough posts and time on the forum.



Simon Broersma said:


> Unless any of you other's like to join in of course! My opinion is that there is no sailing yacht as beautiful as an Aluminum build, classic sailing yacht like one from the architect Koopmans (senior). Yes I am a proud Dutch man sorry


Don't know his designs


----------



## Simon Broersma (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my, that is terrible, the generator abuse I mean, I like to think I am one of the good ones though.. Everything electric can break so why bother with generators if a battery can get you a long way for the necessaries.

You can check the dutch website of hutting but I'm not sure they translated it to english already. Designs are amazing! 

What I tried to say about norway not being sailing friendly is that it's worth it but you will need a capable boat.. The ones from hutting don't mind if you get frozen in for a few weeks up north. I would expect norwegian people would use these kinds of boats to sail all over the world! With their money and all.. You think there are many Norwegians who make these kinds of large expeditions?


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Simon Broersma said:


> Oh my, that is terrible, the generator abuse I mean, I like to think I am one of the good ones though.. Everything electric can break so why bother with generators if a battery can get you a long way for the necessaries.


Luckily most Dutch boats we meet are normal size sailboats with nice sailors on board 



Simon Broersma said:


> You can check the dutch website of hutting but I'm not sure they translated it to english already. Designs are amazing!


I will try to find it.



Simon Broersma said:


> What I tried to say about norway not being sailing friendly is that it's worth it but you will need a capable boat.. The ones from hutting don't mind if you get frozen in for a few weeks up north.


As i wrote the climate is not so harsh as some think.
We don't have ice bears in the streets 
We mostly sail during summer.

But if you plan on going to Svalbard there is a different game..



Simon Broersma said:


> I would expect norwegian people would use these kinds of boats to sail all over the world! With their money and all..


Don't think your assumption about money is correct -wish it was



Simon Broersma said:


> You think there are many Norwegians who make these kinds of large expeditions?


Most boats are the same as in rest of Europe.
People who go on longer cruises mostly do the Atlantic circle.
Norway - Spain - the ARC - then back home (most do this in a year)


----------



## Simon Broersma (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Knuterikt!

I would like your advice. I will travel to Norway soon to get some feel of the country and it's sailing culture. I am now looking at Bergen as a harbor from where people would start their travels. I hope to find and talk to people there about their experiences and plans for the future. Would you say Bergen would be the best city for me to travel to (by plane). Or would you say it would be a better idea to go somewhere else. I would like to visit several yachting clubs. I found a couple in Bergen. What else would be a destination I should look into?


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Simon Broersma said:


> Hi Knuterikt!
> 
> I would like your advice. I will travel to Norway soon to get some feel of the country and it's sailing culture. I am now looking at Bergen as a harbor from where people would start their travels. I hope to find and talk to people there about their experiences and plans for the future. Would you say Bergen would be the best city for me to travel to (by plane). Or would you say it would be a better idea to go somewhere else. I would like to visit several yachting clubs. I found a couple in Bergen. What else would be a destination I should look into?


Bergen is the largest city on the west coast of Norway. I would think you will find direct flights from the Netherlands to Bergen. But Oslo is main hub for national flights.

I don't know what your plans are so it's kind of difficult to give any good advice.

If your plan is to establish some kind of operation on the Norwegian west coast i think Bergen is a good place to start.

What we call "Sørlandet" the stretch from Lindesnes to Risør is a different kind of cruising ground (generally better weather and a little bit warmer in summer)


----------



## Simon Broersma (Apr 3, 2013)

knuterikt said:


> I don't know what your plans are so it's kind of difficult to give any good advice.


It is more to create the basis of a study towards the differences in sailing culture between the Netherlands and Norway. I hope to find people who are preparing at the moment to travel through most of the coming season on their seaworthy yacht. I am getting in contact now with royal yacht club in Oslo. So probably I will seek my information and do interviews and so on over there. But perhaps the westcoast is more popular with sailing, and Oslo more with the industrial shipbuilding or motorized ships? I like to split these subject beforehand and focus on the main subject of my research! The sailing yachts and how people in Norway use them.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Simon Broersma said:


> It is more to create the basis of a study towards the differences in sailing culture between the Netherlands and Norway. I hope to find people who are preparing at the moment to travel through most of the coming season on their seaworthy yacht. I am getting in contact now with royal yacht club in Oslo. So probably I will seek my information and do interviews and so on over there. But perhaps the westcoast is more popular with sailing, and Oslo more with the industrial shipbuilding or motorized ships? I like to split these subject beforehand and focus on the main subject of my research! The sailing yachts and how people in Norway use them.


With regards to geography it's opposite. 
The density of sail boats (and yachts i general) is much larger in the greater Oslo area. Most sailboats here operate on what we call "Sørlandet" and/or Swedish west coast & Denmark during summer.

Shipbuilding is mostly done one the west coast, one reason is closeness to the oil activities in the North sea.


----------

